
Show HN: The Gives – Watch videos with friends - dutzi_
https://the.gives/?rev=2
======
dutzi_
I'm re-posting this as now the app actually works!

I also open-sourced the project, you can play around with the code here:
[https://github.com/dutzi/the-gives](https://github.com/dutzi/the-gives)

I ranted about YouTube search quota limits here, if you're interested:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23360328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23360328)

